# Rain and Protecting Mic equipment



## wemeck (Jun 5, 2003)

At SIUC we use to use non-lubricated condoms to protect the belt pack from actor sweat as well as water effects. I have also seen the stage floor get a large shhet of plastic over it and then be covered in untempered masonite to help protect the floor from water effects. But the Hydraulic pit in that theater has drains, so we just had the water flow into the pit.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this in reguards to the Singin' in the rain question?


----------



## tm1000 (Jun 11, 2003)

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> Is this in reguards to the Singin' in the rain question?



yes, merge the two topics admin.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 11, 2003)

tm1000 said:


> yes, merge the two topics admin.



Wish I could... I can only split topics with the current version of this Forum software. Can't merge.... sorry


----------



## tm1000 (Jun 11, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> tm1000 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, merge the two topics admin.
> ...



Can this version do it?
http://bbtonuke.sourceforge.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=2


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 11, 2003)

Oops I didn't mean to start anything. 
We could start a little discussion on protecting sound equipment from the elements of nature if that helps.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 11, 2003)

> Can this version do it?
> http://bbtonuke.sourceforge.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=2



lol... well, seeing as that is the version this site is using... no. :wink:


----------



## tm1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> > Can this version do it?
> > http://bbtonuke.sourceforge.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=2
> 
> 
> ...



Not from what I see

thier site: "phpBB2 Port version 2.0.6 Beta1 "

this site: "Powered by phpBB 2.0.3 © 2001, 2002 phpBB Group"


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 13, 2003)

We are running 2.0.4 (stable) on this site.. they have the new beta out but I am waiting till their next major version because of all the custom code we have added to the forums..


----------

